# Sleep apnea and SHTF



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't know that sleep apnea was so prevelant until I was diagnosed with it a few months ago. The CPAP (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure) machine is a huge help, and it has literally changed my life. Since then, I've found out that a whole bunch of my friends and coworkers are using CPAP's. I'm sure more than a few of _us_ are using one, and a couple of weeks ago it hit me like a brick...what about when the power is out? I contacted the respiratory company and asked them about alternate power sources. They recommended an adaptor from the manufacturer, and a marine deep discharge battery. Some of their patients go camping and use that setup for days at a time. If you are using a CPAP, you may want to contact your CPAP supplier and ask them about it.

As an aside, _if you have any question about whether or not you may have sleep apnea please go get checked for it_. I didn't realize that if left untreated, it can cause a bunch of health problems including cardiac issues and high blood pressure. It's a problem that can be treated easily and painlessly. Using a CPAP to sleep can be a pain in the butt sometimes, but for me it's worth it!


----------



## ikean (Jul 4, 2010)

i lost weight and no longer need it. i was still using it to relax and fall asleep, then would take it off when i got up to pee.Anyway i had surgery, and when i was in the hospital, i had no occuronces. i lost 100 lbs since they first put me on it.ive put weight back on and it came back until i dropped the weight again.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

In a real long term EOTWAWKI situation sleep apnea will be one of my least worries.
I'm sure we will all loose enough weight from the lack of food and all the extra work we will have to do to survive that it will take care of the problem.
Now in a short time situation a battery back up would be a great thing to have.
I know there are back up units available for CPAP but I'm not sure how long they would run a machine.
People that rely on oxygen concentrators will be in real trouble. 

I am currently waiting on my new auto CPAP system.
It will be a nice change from the old brick I have had for years.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's no real solution for power for a CPAP machine. It has to drain a lot of power from a battery if you're running it for eight hours a night. You'd need a generator to charge the battery and those use a significant amount of fuel. Maybe if someone has wind power in a windy place like Texas it would be enough.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the root of your apnea? 

My FIL is over weight and I worry that I will have the same issue some day as I'm a good sized man myself. 

My thought is to try and lose most of my weight before I have to go on a machine.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Austin said:


> What's the root of your apnea?
> 
> My FIL is over weight and I worry that I will have the same issue some day as I'm a good sized man myself.
> 
> My thought is to try and lose most of my weight before I have to go on a machine.


Mine is most likely caused by excess weight.
I have lost and gained my whole life.
Untreated sleep apnea can be fatal.
It also causes a whole host of other medical problems.
I am sleeping and feeling 100% better now that I am on therapy.
Working on loosing weight but it's a life long struggle.
If you suspect you have it get tested ASAP.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

DH has sleep apnea - he's about 5'10" and weighs less than 200 lbs. Yes, he could loose 10 or 20 lbs, but that's probably not the main reason for his diagnosis. I recently saw on the news a young (10 - 12 year old), thin, boy diagnosed with S/A. If losing the weight doesn't help, what else will?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

There are many causes of sleep apnea, and even different types. Losing weight may help some people, but it's not necessarily the cause.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Good source of information here.

http://www.cpaptalk.com/


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm 6 ft. tall and 156 lbs., but was diagnosed with sleep apnea. My wife is a light sleeper and brought it to my attention first. Then, she read that of all things, SINGING could help! Apparently, it tones the throat muscles which prevent the breathing obstruction somehow. 

Whatever. It works for me! We make it a point to attend some live music at the Senior Center at least once a week, and I love to sing along with the bands. No problem. Anything that will get me singing works, gospel songs in church, radio in the truck, I just need to be reminded of it and it has solved my problem! I love it! :flower:

No machines for me.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never been diagnosed with sleep apnea, but maybe this will help somebody. I did have problems with snoring (wife tells me), now I don't. Here's what I'm doing now to help. I don't eat or drink for several hours before bed. 30 mins before bed I use "Simply Saline" water and salt solution and spray it up my nose to clean out as much stuff as possible. Right before I lay down I put a small amount of "Vicks Vapo rub" on my upper lip and around my nose. This keeps my sinuses open so I can breath through my nose.

I have been doing this for so long that I don't really think about it any more.

I sleep all night long without snoring and wake up feeling pretty good.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

backlash, 

I visited that CPAP site. My suggestion about singing got a very cold reception.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Austin said:


> What's the root of your apnea?
> 
> My FIL is over weight and I worry that I will have the same issue some day as I'm a good sized man myself.
> 
> My thought is to try and lose most of my weight before I have to go on a machine.


This shouldn't be construed as medical advice, just my understanding of the causes of the condition. The most common type of sleep apnea occurs when the tongue relaxes and blocks the airway causing a cessation of breathing. This is also one of the most common causes of snoring, and is called OSA, or obstructive sleep apnea. This is most easily corrected by using a CPAP machine which maintains a constant flow of air into the airway, keeping a passage open past the tongue allowing air to flow. Some people have difficulty adjusting to it, but others have no problems adapting. The machines are quiet, and my wife is thrilled that I don't wake up the whole house snoring anymore! I understand the other type of sleep apnea occurs in the brain, when the part that tells you to breathe takes a break. I understand that can be more difficult to treat effectively.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

machinist said:


> backlash,
> 
> I visited that CPAP site. My suggestion about singing got a very cold reception.


I see that.
Sorry for their cold response.
There is a lot of good information on that site but it seems not much tolerance for alternative ways.
They are CPAP users and that works for most of us.

I work in the medical field and I think your opinions about that are correct.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

backlash said:


> Mine is most likely caused by excess weight.
> I have lost and gained my whole life.
> Untreated sleep apnea can be fatal.
> It also causes a whole host of other medical problems.
> ...


I know I don't have it, but I'm afraid I will develop it if I don't start working on my weight again.


----------



## ikean (Jul 4, 2010)

i saw some mouthpieces you wear, a couple years ago.never really thought about it.It is supposed to realign your jaw so your airway stays open.never tried it though, so i dont know if it works.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen those on TV.


----------

